# Loving it here at High Sierra



## cdziuba (May 27, 2014)

My husband and I are just having a spectacular time at the High Sierra Lodge.  What a fabulous resort.  The Hyatts rock!


----------



## tahoeJoe (May 28, 2014)

*Rock on. ..*



cdziuba said:


> My husband and I are just having a spectacular time at the High Sierra Lodge.  What a fabulous resort.  The Hyatts rock!



IMHO High Sierra Lodge is one of the jewels in the Hyatt system.


----------



## ivywag (May 28, 2014)

I agree!  It's the best overall resort.  Where else do you have a beautiful facility, access to the hotel amenities, room service, a great beach, boating facilities, exceptional restaurants, a casino, a gorgeous mountain setting and one of the most beautiful lakes in the world?  It's pretty hard to match.


----------



## SnowDogDad (May 29, 2014)

cdziuba said:


> My husband and I are just having a spectacular time at the High Sierra Lodge.  What a fabulous resort.  The Hyatts rock!



Incline Village is beautiful and the Hyatt High Sierra Lodge is a great property.  While I'm more of a "south Tahoe" person myself, I do love Incline Village.  I would imagine late May is one of the best times to visit since the crowds would be light and the weather very pleasant.


----------



## cdziuba (May 31, 2014)

Back yesterday from, probably, my favorite ever exchange......Hyatt High Sierra.  We already started an ongoing search for it for 2015.  My only gripe is the road sign at the entrance....very hard to read, and forget trying to see it at night.  Dark on dark signs don't work for our aging eyes.  Other than that, incredible.  The mid-week cleaning was followed up by a phone call asking us if we were satisfied, which, of course, we were.  The unit was super clean, 3 flat screen tvs, top of the line bedding, and on and on.  I love the northern part of Lake Tahoe.  I miss it already, and can't wait to go back...we ran out of days and still had many more things we wanted to see and do.  Thanks for all the help with my TUG questions regarding my search and the resort.    Carol


----------



## Denise L (Jun 2, 2014)

Glad you enjoyed your stay !  It's one of my favorite home resorts.  So cozy and quaint.

We usually go every summer, but somehow my Hyatt points didn't match this summer for the first time in years.  I hope we get to visit there next summer.


----------



## lizap (Jun 2, 2014)

Did you notice any room/bathroom renovations?  They are supposed to be moving the jacuzzi out of the bedroom and renovating the bathroom.




cdziuba said:


> My husband and I are just having a spectacular time at the High Sierra Lodge.  What a fabulous resort.  The Hyatts rock!


----------



## cdziuba (Jun 2, 2014)

Did not notice any renovations, the jacuzzi tub is still in the master bedroom.  The master bedroom is really too crowded with furniture, you can hardly get the dresser drawers at the foot of the bed open.


----------



## ivywag (Jun 2, 2014)

I spoke with the property manager a few weeks ago (via e-mail) and he said that the bathroom renovations are on hold.  The bids came in high.  I haven't heard anything further.


----------

